# Richmond Bicycle Company?



## petestorm (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Wondering if anyone has any information about the Richmond Bicycle
Company of Richmond, IN. I've found references to their models between 1895-1898 and I've found a few court filings pertaining to their apparent bankruptcy that dragged on until 1900-1901 as well as mentions of their showing at certain cycle trades shows.

Still need to take some pics and look for model designations but my
father bought me a bike made by the Richmond Bicycle Company a few years
after I got into road racing and now that my stable of bikes is growing,
I'm finding more interest in collecting I'd really appreciate any info
you can provide.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 5, 2009)

I have several ways of finding little known info on the web, can always come up with at least something. But the well came up dry for Richmond Bicycle Company, sorry!


----------



## walter branche (Oct 5, 2009)

*richmond models*

duke richmond,lady richmond,lady r ,cashier frame,------wpb


----------



## petestorm (Oct 5, 2009)

walter branche said:


> duke richmond,lady richmond,lady r ,cashier frame,------wpb




Yeah, found that list of models at the Wheelmen site. Well, I'll hopefully post some pics tonight. I'd like to clean it up and maybe even ride it if I'm sure I'm not riding a priceless bike. It's not like is has a tag on it saying it was Major Taylor's bike  I know there were hundreds of here today gone tomorrow bicycle companies in that era so it's likely it's one of those that's been lost to time. Wonder if I might find a mention of the company in "Collecting and Restoring Antique Bicycles" but somehow I think it's a long shot.

Regardless, my Father (gone now for almost 5 years) gave it to me and that makes it priceless. He was a brilliant collector of early American antiques but never one to put something behind glass and not actually use it so riding it would be a great way to honor him.


----------



## Bevin (Oct 5, 2009)

Quick & Dirty - How about trying the Wayne County Historical Museum, 1150 North A St, Richmond IN 47374  (765) 962-5756. They may have a website and email contact too.


----------



## petestorm (Oct 5, 2009)

Bevin said:


> Quick & Dirty - How about trying the Wayne County Historical Museum, 1150 North A St, Richmond IN 47374  (765) 962-5756. They may have a website and email contact too.




Great advice. I've fired off an email to them.


----------



## petestorm (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pics and more info*

Well turns out this may very well be a Franken-bike but we'll see what people have to say. 

It's obviously been repainted sloppily and may have been silver originally. Badge may not even go with the bike. Also seems someone's been riding it with the ride side crank not seated properly via the little notch that's supposed to go into the cup so the chainring has sliced into the chainstay and crankarms won't remain parallel.

Hubs have "made in england" on them and tires are Goodyear 28 x 1 1/2 marked "Fits British F10 rim". Pedal have (seemingly) "Made in Germany" on the end caps and some letters inside of a four leaf clover.

Pics are here. Note: when you click on the picture you can get the largest size by clicking on "All Sizes" above the picture: http://www.flickr.com/photos/27015049@N05/sets/72157622399991079/


----------



## pelletman (Oct 5, 2009)

The screws holding the badge on aren't original.


----------



## petestorm (Oct 5, 2009)

pelletman said:


> The screws holding the badge on aren't original.




Yeah, my first big clue. Real klugey. I assumed they'd be rivets on the original but that's just a guess since I know nothing about this era (better at early 70s on). The obvious paint drips are pretty telling as well when you get a close look.


----------



## petestorm (Oct 6, 2009)

Rebuilding the bottom bracket and plan to ride it so I suppose at this point I'm just looking for any idea of what era each component might be and if the frame may in fact be from 1895-1898 as the badge (which may not even go with the frame) suggests. 

Any ideas?


----------



## slcurts (Jul 4, 2022)

I know this thread is 13 years old, but I recently acquired a Richmond bike so this thread turned up in an info search. My bike has the same frame,  fork, and badge as petestorm's - and similar screws holding the badge on - but his has an obvious G&J crank that I'm surprised nobody mentioned. Mine has the original crank, a very odd one. Anyway, petestorm seems to not be on here any more - anybody know what happened to him and/or his bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2022)

slcurts said:


> I know this thread is 13 years old, but I recently acquired a Richmond bike so this thread turned up in an info search. My bike has the same frame,  fork, and badge as petestorm's - and similar screws holding the badge on - but his has an obvious G&J crank that I'm surprised nobody mentioned. Mine has the original crank, a very odd one. Anyway, petestorm seems to not be on here any more - anybody know what happened to him and/or his bike?



Might want to start a new thread for your bike and throw up some pics


----------

